# Pre-CES: So much left to do!



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I flew into Las Vegas early and dropped by the convention center this afternoon. There were less than six hours of daylight left before the opening of the show, and if you hadn't seen it happen before, you'd never believe that they'd get it all done in time.

Rented forklifts, scissors trucks, and what looked like rolling cranes were still deployed all over the grounds, inside and out. Workers were still hanging banners, and some of the outdoor signs were still in protective shrink wrap. Concerned business-suited men were bustling into the exhibit halls carrying cardboard boxes. I'm sure that a lot of these people will be working well into the night to make everything picture-perfect, as always, when the show opens.

In the front parking lot, the CES tent city looked pretty much ready. The LG tent, with solar panels and a windmill on top, had the most interesting external appearance.

Finally, an aside. The LV Hilton kicked out Star Trek: The Experience months ago. Inside, the Spacequest Casino area looks the same, except the STTE area was covered over. (And there are Star Trek slots at the Hilton, but none in the Spacequest area. Go figure!) But the huge LV Hilton sign still prominently displays STTE after all this time. That's just annoying!

Tomorrow: Dish Network holds its press conference at the Venetian. Expect that hardware product announcement that you've been expecting.


----------

